# 2025 UEFA Women's Euro Bids



## cheuplavinia (5 mo ago)

The calendar for the application file for the Women's Euro 2025:
October 12, 2022: final submission of the application file to UEFA
January 25 2023: designation of the host country by the UEFA Executive Committee


----------



## cheuplavinia (5 mo ago)

The cities of Basel, Bern, Geneva, Zurich, St. Gallen, Sion, Lausanne, Lucerne and Thun are planned as venues in Switzerland.









Kickoff Kampagne Schweizer Kandidatur für die UEFA Women’s EURO 2025


Der Schweizerische Fussballverband lanciert offiziell die Kampagne für die Austragung der Fussball-Europameisterschaft der Frauen 2025 in der Schweiz.



www.football.ch


----------



## cheuplavinia (5 mo ago)

The twelve sites preselected on Tuesday by the FFF Executive Committee are as follows: Grenoble, Le Havre, Lens, Lyon, Metz, Nantes, Nice, Paris, Reims, Rennes, Troyes and Valenciennes.









Douze villes hôtes présélectionnées


La Fédération Française de Football a présélectionné douze villes hôtes dans le cadre de son dossier de candidature à l’organisation de l’Euro féminin de l’UEFA 2025.




www.fff.fr


----------



## cheuplavinia (5 mo ago)

The Polish Football Association, applying for the organization of the women's European championships in 2025, selected nine cities that can act as the hosts. The selected locations are: Białystok, Bielsko-Biała, Gdańsk, Gdynia, Lublin, Łódź, Tychy, Warsaw and Wrocław.









PZPN wytypował gospodarzy Euro 2025. Turniej miałoby ugościć dziewięć miast


Polski Związek Piłki Nożnej, ubiegając się o organizację kobiecych mistrzostw Europy w 2025 r., wytypował dziewięć miast, które mogą pełnić rolę gospodarza. Wybrane lokalizacje to: Białystok, Bielsko-Biała, Gdańsk, Gdynia, Lublin, Łódź, Tychy, Warszawa i Wrocław.




przegladsportowy.onet.pl


----------



## Light Tower (Nov 29, 2020)

My should be Poland as host.


----------



## Light Tower (Nov 29, 2020)

My second guess France.


----------



## cheuplavinia (5 mo ago)

The deadline to submit a bid to host the WUERO2025 is TOMORROW

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1579808147405180928


----------



## Light Tower (Nov 29, 2020)

That will be, three months before the host is announced.


----------



## cheuplavinia (5 mo ago)

*Denmark, Sweden, Norway and Finland have submitted a joint bid to host the Uefa Women’s Euro 2025 international soccer tournament.*
The Nordic proposal would see more more than 800,000 tickets made available, with the final being played at the 50,000-seater Friends Arena in the Swedish capital of Stockholm.
Copenhagen, Oslo and Helsinki – the respective capitals of Denmark, Norway and Finland – would also stage games, along with the cities of Odense (Denmark), Gothenburg (Sweden), Trondheim (Norway) and Tampere (Finland).








Women's Euro 2025 joint hosting bid launched by Nordic countries - SportsPro


Denmark, Sweden, Norway and Finland all plan to stage Europe's flagship women's international soccer tournament.




www.sportspromedia.com


----------



## Light Tower (Nov 29, 2020)

cheuplavinia said:


> *Denmark, Sweden, Norway and Finland have submitted a joint bid to host the Uefa Women’s Euro 2025 international soccer tournament.*
> The Nordic proposal would see more more than 800,000 tickets made available, with the final being played at the 50,000-seater Friends Arena in the Swedish capital of Stockholm.
> Copenhagen, Oslo and Helsinki – the respective capitals of Denmark, Norway and Finland – would also stage games, along with the cities of Odense (Denmark), Gothenburg (Sweden), Trondheim (Norway) and Tampere (Finland).
> 
> ...


The opening on the other hand will be held in Copenhagen.


----------



## cheuplavinia (5 mo ago)

The Executive Committee of the French Football Federation has selected the eight cities selected as part of France's bid to organize the 2025 Women's Euro: Lens, Lyon, Metz, Nantes, Paris, Reims, Rennes and Valenciennes. 
UEFA's specifications impose the association of two cities which will each host a group. *The pairs of the French bid will therefore be Rennes-Nantes / Lens-Valenciennes / Reims-Metz / Paris-Lyon.* The application file also includes two reserve host cities: Le Havre and Troyes to compensate for any possible territorial shortcomings.
…two sites seem to have become unsuitable specifies the COMEX: Grenoble and Nice.








Candidature Euro Féminin 2025 : les huit villes sélectionnées


Le Comité Exécutif de la Fédération Française de Football a sélectionné les huit villes retenues dans le cadre de la candidature de la France à l’organisation de l’Euro féminin 2025 : Lens, Lyon, Metz, Nantes, Paris, Reims, Rennes et Valenciennes.




www.fff.fr


----------



## Light Tower (Nov 29, 2020)

If France wins the bid the opening would be held in Paris and the final in Lyon just like the 2019 FIFA Women's World Cup.


----------



## cheuplavinia (5 mo ago)

final bid selections
A final bid dossier was submitted by the football associations of France, Poland, Switzerland, and a joint bid from Denmark, Finland, Norway and Sweden.
The UEFA Executive Committee will appoint the host association(s) of UEFA Women’s EURO 2025 in January 2023.








Four bids to host UEFA Women’s EURO 2025 | Inside UEFA


A final bid dossier submitted by France, Poland, Switzerland and a joint bid from Denmark, Finland, Norway and Sweden.




www.uefa.com


----------



## Light Tower (Nov 29, 2020)

I think Poland or France would be good host either way.


----------



## Light Tower (Nov 29, 2020)

We now have two months left to find out who will in 2025.


----------



## cheuplavinia (5 mo ago)

Uefa's head of women's football, Nadine Kessler
Before then, Uefa must decide upon the host for the next Women's Euros in 2025, and four bids were submitted from France, Poland, Switzerland and a joint Scandinavian bid from Denmark, Finland, Norway and Sweden. Uefa's executive committee will choose the hosts in January. 
"We have four fantastic bidders. And I can only say they're all very ambitious and very competitive. That's exactly what we need. So I'm really looking forward to the decision very soon."








'We can't build the future of women's football on friendlies'


The European women's game's most powerful figure insists the newly-announced Nations League will not create an extra burden for players




www.telegraph.co.uk


----------



## Light Tower (Nov 29, 2020)

We await next month.


----------



## Light Tower (Nov 29, 2020)

I think Poland might have a good chance to host.


----------



## matthias23 (Oct 28, 2017)

France just had the World Cup and to develop womens Football in other Countries Poland or Switzerland should get the Euros.

The big Countries can still go for the WorldCup


----------



## Light Tower (Nov 29, 2020)

It's possible.


----------

